# A Tale Told By An Idiot



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think that the *idea *of Stravinsky, as well as atonal and serial music, is what allows us to speak in stereotypes as critics often do. These kinds of modern music represent an _opposing mindset_ for the critics of it.

So really, many forum members are not interested in discussion about music, but about "the politics of experience" and the worldviews which different musics can represent to different people.

Like any LadyGaga fan, classical fans like their music because it satisfies their criteria for good music, and perhaps further represents and reinforces their mindset, world view, and political/religious perspectives.

So what happened to the music? It's irrelevant to talk about it in this stereotyped manner. If it's not specifically about music, it's fodder for conflict; it is "...a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing."


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

To a point I think you are correct (and loved the quote from "Macbeth" BTW). Many people just don't 'get' or 'understand' post-tonal music and this makes them wary and insecure. Perhaps what is needed is a thread exploring a particular work in this idiom, with some analysis and discussion of its finer points?


----------

